

Are science fiction/fantasy writers insane? - renai42
http://www.keepingthedoor.com/2009/08/10/are-science-fictionfantasy-writers-insane/

======
michael_dorfman
I think the author of this article is insane.

 _In Stranger in a Strange Land, perhaps Heinlein’s most famous work, he pre-
empted or_ perhaps even caused _much of the sexual enfranchisement of the
1960’s and 1970’s [...]_

------
GavinB
_When it comes to sci-fi/fantasy writers, I feel their ability to envision
speculative worlds heightens their ability to impartially observe their own
reality._

This is crucial. In order to get distance from the assumptions that govern our
modern lives, and why they do or don't work.

Expanding the possibility space gives you the perspective to see how you fit
into the universe.

~~~
roundsquare
While I agree that this is the ideal, I don't know that this is always what
happens. I think its dangerous to make conclusions about sci-fi/fantasy
writers based on some of the best in the genre. I'm not very widely read
outside the best, but I wonder if most sci-fi/fantasy writers do use their
expanded world as a way to look at ours (as opposed to just creating a "cool"
world full of magic and fun technology).

~~~
wlievens
I think I'd prefer well written fantasy/sci-fi that is not an allegory of
sorts, than a story that is dead obviously a reflection on today's society. My
favourite Star Trek episodes are the least moralizing ones.

~~~
roundsquare
Fair enough. What I was really trying to get across is my hesitation to take
conclusions from the best/most well known series and apply them to the genre
in general.

But I'm curious to know which ones are your favorites. A lot of Star Trek is
at least to some degree moralizing - often about accepting other cultures
(although sometimes its more obvious than others).

------
jacquesm
If there is anything that helps for inspiration when looking for new stuff to
do it is near future science fiction.

Neal Stephenson, Charles Stross and lots of others give you these nice little
ideas that are _just_ a little bit into the future, some of it is within reach
if you try hard enough.

Maybe not quite the way they see it but still, plenty of hooks to hang a new
project off.

------
redcap
No, but it helps.

Spec fiction authors are thinking ahead and pondering how things might be -
based on to some extent how things are now. You don't have to be barmy, but as
the author suggests, you have to think differently - which of course can be
mistaken.

------
nazgulnarsil
the quoted author is simply describing meta cognition. I think some
intelligent people would be shocked to know just how infrequently most people
engage in it.

------
wizardofoz
Excellent article. I like how the author's head turned to Star Wars at the
face of death lol. I wonder if there's any similar kind of deviant thinking
among hackers.

